# When Life Gives You Durian



## mayberry (Oct 7, 2012)

To quote Wikipedia:



> This native fruit from Indonesia, widely known and revered in southeast Asia as the "king of fruits", the durian is distinctive for its large size, unique odour, and formidable thorn-covered husk. The fruit can grow as large as 30 centimetres (12 in) long and 15 centimetres (6 in) in diameter, and it typically weighs one to three kilograms (2 to 7 lb). Its shape ranges from oblong to round, the colour of its husk green to brown, and its flesh pale yellow to red, depending on the species.
> 
> The edible flesh emits a distinctive odour, that is strong and penetrating even when the husk is intact. Some people regard the durian as pleasantly fragrant; others find the aroma overpowering and revolting. The smell evokes reactions from deep appreciation to intense disgust, and has been described variously as almonds, rotten onions, turpentine, and gym socks. The odour has led to the fruit's banishment from certain hotels and public transportation in southeast Asia.


The wife and I went to the Asian market yesterday and came home with a whole host of interesting treats: century eggs, balut, snail meat, etc etc etc. We also got a durian. She was immediately opposed to the smell, which I quite liked. Same with the flavor. With so much of it left over and it definitely being a difficult to eat and quite overpowering fruit (like really good stinky cheese), there was no way that it was going to be eaten in its entirety. And my wife wanted it and its pungent aroma out of the fridge. Without further ado, here is an album of my test batch of durian wine: http://imgur.com/a/eGmIm

Obligatory recipe:



2# sugar
pulp of a 3.5# durian
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp acid blend
1/2 tsp tannin powder
pectic enzyme for 1 gallon

EC-1118 will be used. Unbelievably I couldn't find a sample recipe anywhere, so I went with a basic nuts and bolts sort of thing. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 7, 2012)

Interesting. I never heard of it.


----------



## roadpupp (Oct 7, 2012)

OMG you didn't! There is a huge fine for eating Durian in the subway in Singapore or for eating it in a hotel room. It has such a strong smell that it takes a long and expensive process to clear the room of the smell. I hate that stuff. I tried it fresh in Bangkok years ago and the again as Durian ice cream in Singapore. Both tasted like ripe ***! 

You are a brave man!!


----------



## mayberry (Oct 7, 2012)

I actually liked the flavor of it, the smell not so much. My wife seems to think the house smells of it, but I don't really smell it at all. I wonder if it's like that genetic difference between people who love/hate cilantro. Because I hate cilantro, tastes like soap, and my wife can't get enough of it.


----------



## Stressbaby (Oct 7, 2012)

I honestly think durian is an acquired taste. Each time I've had a good one, I've found myself eating more and more of it. I've heard it described as taste of vanilla flan, smell of a garbage dumpster. I think the description of the smell as aged cheese is more accurate.

Pics look nice, keep us posted.


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 8, 2012)

it kinda looks like aged cheese in the jug as well, but im interested


----------



## Mike-in-Bali (Jul 21, 2013)

How has your durian wine turned iut? I'm considering making some so am interested in your experience with it.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 21, 2013)

Making Durian wine is dangerous. I think it tastes like ripe garlic ice cream but smells like toe cheese left to set out in the sun. I think Mayberry made it, a piece of it got stuck in his airlock and it blew durian chunks all over his house and he panicked and tried to clean it up before his wife came home and when she saw the mess he made she broke a carboy over his head and that is why he has disappeared and stopped posting to the list. 

WVMJ


----------



## Stressbaby (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks like the link to his pics is broken. Too bad.



WVMountaineerJack said:


> I think Mayberry made it, a piece of it got stuck in his airlock and it blew durian chunks all over his house and he panicked and tried to clean it up before his wife came home and when she saw the mess he made she broke a carboy over his head and that is why he has disappeared and stopped posting to the list.
> 
> WVMJ


----------



## mayberry (Jul 21, 2013)

WVMountaineerJack said:


> his head and that is why he has disappeared and stopped posting to the list.



Hah! In reality I still have the durian wine clearing and it is very close to where I can draw off about a bottle's worth for aging. I have yet to taste it since beginning the fermentation (perhaps out of fear). 

Edit: Here's the album link again: http://imgur.com/a/eGmIm


----------



## Mike-in-Bali (Jul 21, 2013)

*Durian wine*

It's hell of a long time clearing, surely?

My wife has been asking me to make durian wine for the last two or three years, so she will be held responsible should there be any disasters! I have fought shy of it in case the utensils needed never lose the disgusting smell of durian.....but I'm weakening.

The easiest and fastest to an acceptable drinking taste, that I have found, is made from the rosella flowers that are meant for rosella tea. My own recipe is available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dend78 (Jul 22, 2013)

mayberry said:


> I have yet to taste it since beginning the fermentation (perhaps out of fear).



sissy 

let us know how it turns out


----------

